# Pet rabbits travelling in EU



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

For a long time we have kept house rabbits………..hence the Avatar and over the years have enjoyed the company of Bobbi, Coco, Buffy, Rocky and now Spooky. To be honest he’s almost 7 and we thought he would be gone by the time of our Big Trip............ but he is the Last Rabbit Standing. We cannot bear to see him rehoused or in a cage etc etc so it’s decided he’s coming with us.

We understood there were no restrictions on rabbits across the EU but on contacting DEFRA (how useless were they ) they say we have to apply to them for an export certificate ?? and get a health certificate from the Vet….…nothing for France but a different form for Spain and Portugal.

Our inclination is to just sit him in the back of the motorhome and say nothing. 

What is the protocol, will customs check as we drive into Spain or Portugal, will they think he is a rabid dog in disguise??
Are we likely to be stopped at the border and asked for his certificates.

Would appreciate others comments or experience…….please do not tell us he will hate it …… we know……….. but there is no other option.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Once you cross the channel you will not notice borders unless you are observant as long as you stay in the EU. Many UK counties make a bigger fuss with their signage.

If questioned I'd be inclined to say you got it in the market of the last town and were planning it for Sunday lunch :lol: 

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think the only question you have to ask is "how do I get it back into the UK?"
None of the other EU countries will give a damn, as said before they'll just assume it's for lunch. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Webby

You are more likely to get advice on MHF about a grommet rather than a rabbit. Are there no pets forums?

But what advice you have had seems sensible.

Geoff


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

The Defra website has some paragraphs in the importation of rabbits from EU countries - see here.

Not sure if this is actually going to help you though as I don't quite follow what you have to do to satisfy the requirements.
Good luck!
Bill


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd run the risk of getting caught. 

Last time we came back via the chunnel late sunday night and only got asked if our gas was turned off. Nobody checked the MH! I'm sure you could hide the bunny in a small space for the 10 mins or so to get through customs on the english side.

PS if any officials reading this - of course I'm a law abiding citizen - this is all hypothetical :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's interesting that no-one has asked themselves why there are regulations governing import of rabbits but only suggested breaking the law.

Have you seen this site ? Perhaps they could help ?

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f56/moving-buns-uk-45864/

G


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think you will find that it's only pet Dogs, Cats and Ferrets that need passports etc. All other Pet animals excluding some exotic and endangered species, can be moved across EU borders without the need for any paperwork.

Pete 8)


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

is there not a risk of lethal injection if they are found and don't have the right paperwork? 

which is worse going through the motions or waving bye bye?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Pets abroad*

Just to clarify my previous post Commuter......he is our pet rabbit not really a rabid dog in disguise.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I accept that lethal injection is probably a bit strong and I understand he's not a rabid dog but who's to say how the authorities will react when faced with any animal which is effectively being smuggled across a border

If they decide to take your pet into quarantine and run tests to find out if it is indeed rabid then, IMHO, they have every right to charge you for testing and lodging for however long that may be. Will you be back on here then complaining that they charged you?

All I'm saying is that for me the risks outweigh the benefits of taking a pet without the proper paperwork and I would feel a moral obligation to ensure my pet could not possibly be subjected to any stress if discovered. I could see my kids faces if the dog was taken into custody for my failings in following procedures.

You say you could not bear to see him rehoused or in a cage. Again IMHO this is the risk you are running and only you can decide if that is a risk worth taking

At the end of the day the choice is yours and my opinions will probably not sway you one way or another

My last comment is regarding those who say hide it and keep quiet where do we as a society draw the line? On a scale of right and wrong where do you sit?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can't you claim you are a conjurer and that he is a necessary tool of your trade and you have the right to work in any EU country?

Even customs officers need a laugh sometimes - perhaps not - the one I used to bring in cigarettes for at Lydd tried to nick me at Heathrow - I just put the item in bond!

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How long are you planning to travel with the rabbit "in the back"?

Is that in a box/cage/garage/running loose?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

its really simple

As they are not dogs cats or ferret the pet passport derogations and simplifications do not apply

The reason why there are restrictions on rabbits and quarantine is that they can have rabies and myxomatosis 

Its all about getting your rabbit back into the UK. Smuggling him back risks his death and a huge fine for you and even confiscation of your van

Rabbits can be imported into the UK from EU Member States without undergoing quarantine provided that they can meet the following conditions:
•they do not come from, nor have been, in contact with animals that have come from a holding on which rabies is present or suspected to have been present in the last month;
•they come from a holding on which there are no signs of myxomatosis;
•they were born on a registered holding and kept there in captivity since birth; and
•are accompanied by a certificate based on Part 1, Annex E of Council Directive 92/65/EEC (as amended) with the additional declaration ‘I the undersigned ……., certify that the above consignment satisfies the requirements of Article 9 of Directive 92/65/EEC and that the animals show no sign of disease on examination’.


Your problem is that your rabbit does not comply as its been travelling with you and has not been born and kept on a holding free from Rabies or myxi

Result, you can take him away from UK but before you come back you must get rid


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rabbits back into UK*

Please say a little more about your last post "thieawin" the reason I am not clear is that the Defra helpline is absolutely clear that he needs a health certificate to go to Spain,nothing for France and he can return to the UK without any restrictions at all.................I find this hard to believe following the rationale in your post and it made me doubt the rest of the information.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

its taken from the DEFRA web site

maybe it refers to commercial importation, who knows, the site is not the clearest and is ambiguous in several places

That was my attempt to distill


----------



## Wetbehindcamperears (Aug 30, 2013)

*Rabbit on board*

We are really interested in how you get on with your travels as we have a rabbit called Smudger and would like to take him on a trip to see if we get on with life in a motor home. We have not yet experienced a holiday in a campervan but everyone tells us it's a must thing to do. Have you travelled in a campervan with your rabbit before? Did he get travel sick? What issues did you encounter? What tips could you give?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spooky came too*

Sorry if it's a bit late to reply to the last poster asking for info about taking a rabbit in the motorhome.

First thing is rabbits don't like change (but then again neither do I......................Mr Adventurous 1953 version)

So he hated the actual travelling in the van................I guess rabbits don't have a means of stabilising themselves at high speed............but why would they??

But once we stopped and put him into a small travelling pen he just started eating and forgot about it (again a bit like me) But we never let him out of our sight.

No trouble at borders or bringing him back to UK and we declared him whenever asked. I remember our first stop was at Peronne on the Somme and I said to him "stick with me boy and we'll have you back before Christmas".................well at least it was true for him.

So my only tip is that it's possible,but only if there is no other option. He had lived in the house with us before and not in a hutch.

Anyway he's probably the only rabbit to have been on the Camino to Santiago de Compostela and ready for another European Tour in 2014.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He survived the stew pot 8O :wink: 

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Spooky came too*



Webby1 said:


> ..........................So he hated the actual travelling in the van................Anyway he's probably the only rabbit to have been on the Camino to Santiago de Compostela and ready for another European Tour in 2014.


You believe he hated travelling yet you're planning to take him again - isn't that a bit selfish and cruel?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Direct from the UK Gov page;

*Other types of pet*

There are no restrictions on bringing pet rodents, rabbits, birds, ornamental fish, invertebrates, amphibians and reptiles to the UK from other EU countries.

Source;

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

That to me looks clear and unambiguous but was not easy to find, so I would print a copy of that page and ensure the web address is on it, the paragraph quoted comes from the bottom of the page. *PROVIDED you do NOT go outside the EU IF YOU DO THE RESULTS REQUIRE A 4 MONTH QUARANTINE EVEN FOR A PET RABBIT.*

Dave


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Travelling Rabbits*

Funnily enough Dave we have that section exactly printed out as the Defra helpline is quite unhelpful talking about export certificates etc.

Actually if we were selfish we wouldn't take him again as there's a lot of work involved,especially looking for his favourite dandelions at every stop.

And if he didn't go the alternative is ???

Having had the run of the house he is not going back to a hutch in someone's back yard or back to the Rescue Centre. As I said we thought it through and there was no alternative.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Travelling Rabbits*



Webby1 said:


> Funnily enough Dave we have that section exactly printed out as the Defra helpline is quite unhelpful talking about export certificates etc.
> 
> Actually if we were selfish we wouldn't take him again as there's a lot of work involved,especially looking for his favourite dandelions at every stop.
> 
> ...


You clearly have some affection for the rabbit and are concerned about it's welfare so why not go for the most obvious alternative - stay at home with your rabbit.

You said you know it hates the travelling yet you're still going to take it on another trip - however you try and justify that - it's truly selfish on your part and cruel to the rabbit - no more excuses please.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Travelling Rabbits*



tonyt said:


> Webby1 said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough Dave we have that section exactly printed out as the Defra helpline is quite unhelpful talking about export certificates etc.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Travelling Rabbits*



Webby1 said:


> Funnily enough Dave we have that section exactly printed out as the Defra helpline is quite unhelpful talking about export certificates etc.
> 
> Actually if we were selfish we wouldn't take him again as there's a lot of work involved,especially looking for his favourite dandelions at every stop.
> 
> ...


What might complicate things Dave is that there are crossings to the continent that could take you into international waters :lol:

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It will not complicate things at all, territorial limits do not make any difference - it is the port of departure and arrival that is the crucial factor.

If the animal has been only within the EC (or in direct transit by ship from one part to another, without stopping at a venue outside the EU) then those regulations apply and that is the justification for that stance.

I would not comment on how an animal "feels" as I am not fluent in speaking lagish (if that is the correct term for the language spoken by lagomorphs or rabbits..... :lol: ). Any such judgement can only be based on observations and interpretations of an animal's behaviour pattern.

And I am a strong supporter of animal life and for it to have as much freedom as possible (hence why our hens totally free-range).

Dave


----------

